

The wierdest programming language? - dasmithii

As a newly inspired hacker, I&#x27;m fairly new to the world of software, and would love to learn a new language. Now, rather than sifting through the endless stream of debates on stack overflow in search of the &quot;best&quot; programming language, I have a different plan.<p>I&#x27;m going to learn five entirely unrelated, unusual, and potentially useless languages, just for fun. What would you recommend? Why is it awesome? What makes it neat&#x2F;cool&#x2F;wierd?
======
RodgerTheGreat
If you want to learn languages which are broadly different from those in
popular use, learn Forth (or Postscript or Factor), APL (or J or K) and Prolog
(or try writing something nontrivial in SQL).

You might also peruse the esoteric programming language wiki[1]. Some contain
interesting and original ideas, and many are surface-level gimmicks. I'm a fan
of HOtMEfSPRIbNG:
[http://esolangs.org/wiki/Homespring](http://esolangs.org/wiki/Homespring)

[1][http://esolangs.org/wiki/Main_Page](http://esolangs.org/wiki/Main_Page)

------
jgeorge
[http://www.99-bottles-of-beer.net/](http://www.99-bottles-of-beer.net/)

Pick 5. Shakespeare is one of my personal favorites.

